# What fits in your SUV?



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Iam thinking of getting an suv when my lease is up. Just wondered if you could get a 4×8 sheet to lay flat in any of them? What can you fit in yours? Would love a truck but thats not going to fly with thr boss.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

A 4×8 sheet of ply will lay flat in my Xtera ….............. if I cut it in thirds. ;^))


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Get the SUV with a roof rack. 
You can carry a lot of stuff up there.

Steve


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

This ol' boy in Texas has the "truck" and a Harley, and about the only thing I can think of getting "in my SUV" would be my rifle sights. Aren't those things something like one of those citified Minivans? Come on Bill, the truck even holds your pair of you know whut so you don't have to grow new ones!

*;-)*


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

if you get an suv get a trailer. my wife has a yukon xl. they dont get much. i doubt a 4×8 sheet would fit in it. plus the interior's are nice enough you really wouldnt't want to put it in there


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

SUVs are great for hauling people and groceries, but the suck at plywood and lumber. If you can find one that will take a sheet of plywood laying flat, grab it. But I don't know of any.

I faced the same problem recently. My wife wasn't crazy about the truck idea either, but I finally convinced her that an extended cab pickup was the way for me to go. Price was on the plus side…. with rebates and dealer discounts, I got my 2011 Chevy Silverado LS for an even $20k with all the necessary creature comforts. It's got a full bench seat in the back that folds up and down, so I can sit 6 pretty comfortably. It's the best of both worlds. Only negative is that it sure is thirsty.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know if my Pontiac Montana can lay a sheet of 4 X 8 flat. (I kind of doubt it.)
But, once the guy at the big stamping plant I was getting those beautiful Oak crates from gave me the green light, you WOULDN'T BELIEVE how many of those things I was able to stuff in there each night after work !!! LOL
And I've got to admit, that comment from HorizontalMike was funny as hell.
I think I'm going to use Charlies tactic when this van gives up, and convince her of the attributes of an extended cab pick up. (Unless this darn gas price keeps going up).


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

There are lots of small trailers on CL in my area for small $. I think this would be MUCH better than cramming stuff in an SUV and trashing it. Just a thought.


----------



## Dragonsrite (Feb 5, 2009)

I forget if it's the state or the insurance company that calls my 1991 GMC Suburban a SUV. It does allow full sheets to lay flat I know several people with various "real" SUVs. Plan on picking up a trailer too.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you are planning on putting a trailer hitch on some of these newer vehicles, check before you buy, some
of the new unibody designs will not allow you to easily mount a trailer hitch that can pull a substantial trailer.
Still remember the person that wanted to buy a new (at that time) 1978 Subaru wagon to pull a horse
trailer, thought all 4X4s had lots of power and could go anywhere.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

It's not an SUV but my chyrsler mini van can haul 4×8 shhets of plywood with the door closed, you can get some 10fter slide between the front seats. The nice thing is you dont have to take the seats out to get a flat floor the fold into the foor and you are ready to go. It is great in the snow in a wisconsin winter, its not sexy or a lot of fun to drive but it is great for moving anything you want to haul.


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

I can get 4×8 sheets in my '71 VW bus with no problem. Try to sell that idea to your boss . . . =)


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

Living off of lake Erie in the snow belt I opted for a E-150 cargo van instead of a pickup. It is a 1999 rust bucket and I only use it for getting lumber and making deliveries. I have a mini van for my day job and my wife has an SUV, but neither are big enough for 4×8 plywood.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

GMC Acadia witch I have will take a 4×8 sheet and 8' long 2×4.
Plus it will seat 8 people if you need it and the ride is wonderful it rides just like a Cadillac, the price here in Canada is only a little over $50,000.
I also get over 30 miles per gallon.
Also all set up to haul a large travel trailer or any trailer.


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

Another XTerra here, a 2001. I can fit a full sheet of plywood in, as long as it's slanted up at an angle. I can fit 8' lumber in, as long as I don't need to close the tailgate. (I can close the tailgate if the wood runs straight up the middle and sits on the console.)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Why add a gas hog that doubles as a family car?

I did not change my comfortable car for a truck or SUV just so I could haul lumber and tools "occasionally".

I got myself a small trailer:









Model #:29SA 
• 60" x 10' or 14' Single Axle • Approximate Carrying Capacity ranges from 2,000# - 2,200# depending on length • 2" A-Frame Coupler • 15" Tires
Cost me just over $700 60" x 10ft cargo area gives you ability to transport sheet goods and 10ft long studs. Also has a nice ramp and is very easy to pull.

OH …..... and the license tags cost $6.75 per year.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

If you're trying the roof rack thing..look at the load rating..
I've seen more than one that's factory installed but has a warning of 100 pounds ONLY !
Sheesh..a sack of spuds and it's overloaded ?

(oops, forgot the comp board boys say y'all can't lift one of those without a forklift anymore..
50 lbs max.. ;-{


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roger… that's why they'll never let you be a real Texan.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Charlie, there's no harm is spreading a little common sense and very big trailers are available too. )


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

But, but, but Charlie!... Roger's trailer says *BIG TEX* rat'chere on the front! *;-)*

Truth be told, even with a truck a trailer comes in handy. So many of my neighbors have trailers that it seems much easier to borrow one when needed than to buy one and end up storing/parking it where it will always be in the way.










You can see my racks on top of the truck for hauling a couple of sheets of plywood (my old hang-gliding racks). More than that and I would have to put it in the bed of the truck. FYI, I have found that the plywood will warp on the trip home if not laid flat and that means higher than my wheel wells. Not too much of a problem if I load up on 8/4 hardwood at the same time to fill in between the wells.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Everything, including the kitchen sink fits into my VW California, but the bikes go on the back.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

ONLY "People" go in my SUV ,yukon XLT, re-thinking the grand kids though (leather and spilled milk not good)
All other wood products are in my cheap Dodge RAM, or in my 16ft cargo trailer.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Mike, you are quite right, a trailer solves a lot of problems.
When you go shopping for lumber/plywood and arrive back to the shop you don't have to unload it, just put the jack down, tarp it if needed and take off the lumber as needed - it's a great lumber/panel rack. Also unhitching the trailer gives you back your "limo" instantly for hauling bodies.
People with hauling capability trucks/SUVs are targets for "friends" to loan for moving and shopping quests - driver included? It's much easier to loan them a $700 trailer and let them mess up their own transmissions because they don't understand that to tow they need to turn off the O/D on automatics.
With the ramp on a trailer you also have a great drive up experience for mowers and such - it must take the wind out of you trying to lift up a John Deere lawn tractor into a pickup bed - Phew!, then get if off !!!!!.
Going to a WW selling event? Just configure the trailer as a sales booth. 
My V8 gets 25mpg normally and 23mpg pulling my trailer.
It's a no brainer.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Gman thats one nice looking Arcadia and it sounds like it holds alot. Roger i agree with you a trailer is the way to go but I just don't have the storage. Mike I just threw in the boss to be funny. We travel all over the country so a truck not my first choice. When I was in Fort Worth recently seemed like every other vehicle was a truck.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a '99 Subaru Outback and I made a wooden frame to support a sheet of plywood at the widest spot of the hatchback opening and I have hauled 4 sheets of 1/2" plywood home in there many times. The other day I got in some 10' pieces of conduit and closed the hatch. If I tried that in my Saturn LW200 wagon, they would be sticking out the front window to close the hatch. I love my Subaru. It is the only car we have that will pull the boat,too.


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm basically a hobbyist & have neither a PU ,van, or SUV. I merely draw up a cutting diagram which my supplier will follow with his panel saw at no charge. I have a Nissan Maxima sedan which the rear seats fold down & my cutting plan never has a piece 8 ft. long & wider than 2 ft. I haul everything with the trunk lid closed. I have hauled 4 plywood sheets cut to my plans at a time. The odd time I have needed pre-dimensioned hardwood planks & can carry up to 9 ft. long & close the trunk lid. Anything longer will stick out of the trunk with the lid held down with a bungee cord. I slip a piese of foam pipe insulation onto the bottom edge the the trunk lid when hauling such material. This has worked fine for me for 11 years.

Lee


----------



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

As has been mentioned before, a Suburban can fit a 4×8 in it with the rear hatch closed, no problem. It can also fit 10' lumber if you put the front passenger seat down, too. Longer if you leave part of the hatch open. I'm not sure if a Suburban counts as an SUV, though.

Something to consider - before I got my Suburban I really wanted a truck instead. I've found that the Suburban has almost all of the "moving things" advantages of a truck, plus the added advantage that it can carry lots of passengers comfortably. Plenty of power for towing, etc. (though not as much as some of the really big trucks, obviously), and what amounts to one of the largest "beds" available. The seats come out really easily, and I keep a big rubber mat (the kind you can put down on garage floors) in the back which I roll out when I want to dirty it up. I've yet to come across something that I couldn't move (including furniture, trees, lumber, etc.). Really there is only a small percentage of things that I can't carry that I could carry if I had a truck.

If something comes along that I really do need a truck for, I can always rent one from the nearest Home Depot/Lowes/Menards/UHaul. Lot's of places it's only about $15-20 per hour for a pickup, and the process is super simple.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a Dodge mini van, fold down the seats and a 4×8 sheet will fit inside. I traded my Lincoln Town Car(less than 20k) and my s-10 pick-up(was never really that satisfied with it) for the van and no way would I trade back. I have a roof rack if I need it for anything over 8'.


----------



## ryno (May 14, 2008)

I have a 2000 suburban, when I take the back seat out and lay down my middle row captain seats, it will lay plywood flat. I haven't found much that it won't hold.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I should have added I also have a 5×10 trailer for anything that won't fit inside. If it won't fit the trailer I don't want to mess with it anyway


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

My SUV is an '81 Blazer. I probably could fit wood in it, but it would be a hassle. For less than three hundred Harbour Freight sells a trailer kit. You put it together and the floor is supposed to be a 4×8 sheet of plywood that you screw to it. When I bought it, my reasoning was that if it is meant to have a 4×8 sheet for the floor, then that also means I can haul 4×8 sheets of wood. 
It's not a heavy duty trailer by no means, but it hauls sheet goods and my 10 foot boat when I fish the small ponds. That's all I needed it for. 
The only drawback to the trailer is the cheap tires on it. They are 13" tires though and easily replaced with something that you can go over 55MPH on without worrying about a blowout.
.................................
Ok.
It has been a couple of years since I bought mine. So I decided to stop and go to their website to make sure it was still available. The closest I found to what I have is this.
4×8. Can still haul sheet goods.
Rated for 1720 pounds.
12" tires, but they are five lug. You can get better tires already mounted on rims at Wal-Mart even.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

One of my biggest mistakes is trading in my 3/4 ton diesel GMC truck for an FJ Cruiser just so I could save $100/month on the payments. I could buy a small trailer, but wouldn't have somewhere convenient to store it. I've used the FJ to haul split plywood sheets, but not full sheets. I could use the racks on top, but that'd be far too much work. Luckily, my neighbor lets me borrow his truck if I need it…which I'm thankful to have access to…in exchange for a sixer of Shiner Bock. 

There's nothing like the convenience of having a truck…and will get another the next chance I get.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

My biggest issue with having a SUV is you end up using the cargo space like a truck bed and mess up the carpet and plastic. I was so happy the day I traded my Explorer in for and Avalanche.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah lads, seriously. 50 grand gone on an SUV!! Were the mad-house gates left open?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Murch: My sentiments exactly. Suburbans are great, as Brian attests, but I'd have to be a lot wealthier than I am to justify that kind of money


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

You don't have to buy them new. I piad 18.5K for my 2007 avalanche which is just a suburban with a bed. It is in mint condition. It had 80K on it but I don't expect any problems from a truck that is only 3-4 years old. I get about 21MPG on the highway with the cruse control set at 65 and 16.5 combined (I live in a city). Also it had the 100K warantie on it and it started burning oil, GM put in new rings, pistons, lifters, valve seals and main rear/front seals for free. You can get a good deal if you are not hooked on buying new.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry Murch but $50,000 is nothing too me, I buy what I like, life is short and you might as well use it if not your kids are going to fight over it and then spend it.
My son in law has a trailer that I can borrow anytime he is only 3 miles from me.
Every 50000 miles I trade for a new one I like the new car smell LOL LOL


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Until I downsized to a Yukon a couple of months ago, I'd had a Suburban and two Yukon XLs over the last 20 years. 8 ft lumber, no problem. 4×8 ft plywood, no problem. 10 ft molding between the front seats on the console. Last year when we were moving I put 33 of the file/book size boxes in it. Obviously not full of books/papers, there is a limit on weight! I think capacity depends on what you call an SUV.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Good for you GMman. Hope you never have to lift the hood on it but I'm with Charlie here. Just 
don't see the point.

Agallant - best of luck with that. You sound happy with your purchase and that counts 
for a lot these days but to me buying an SUV (not sure what an Avalanche is) and living in a city
is like buying a fishing boat and living in the desert. 
Just my opinion. I'm sure you get good use out of it.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, I'll throw out this bait for a laugh and see who bites. Some one was always going to, once this 
thread started.

Big-ass SUV gas-hogs are for "men" with little dicks who need something big in their lives to banish
the torture of being inadequate ( is that how you spell inadequate? Hell, I don't even know what
inadequate means!!) so that they feel equal to those of us who are happy owners of big dicks and are 
secure in the knowledge that no matter how hard we tried to wear them down, over the years, they are
still, and will always be, *big.* And we'll never have to buy an SUV to feel better about ourselves.

All replies considered,
Murch.
p.s. flag it if you want to, I don't mind. Not sure if its site-appropriate or not.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*murch*, you must spend a lot of time comparing wee willies since you are so emotionally/mentally tied in knots about your own inadequacy. Now THAT is weird… Just sayin'


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Murch I see now that you're an ass.
Let me tell you something this is 2011 and a large SUV like mine gets on a trip close to 35 miles to a gallon, it is direct fuel injection and it rides like a Cadillac so before opening you trap you should learn a bit.
An Avalanche is a large pickup truck more fancy than a regular one and is hard on gas but very useful "I had one".
It maybe time for you to come out of the wood.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies lads. Just a bit of fun. Hope your blood pressure didn't go up too much.
Some days you're just in the mood to poke the hornets nest.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's not let this personal choice of lumber transportation get out of hand.
Whatever you use to transport your projects and lumber is purely what suits each individual's needs, be it comfort, gas mileage, capacity, parking or costs, it is a decision that suit your set of circumstances.

My decision of lumber transportation was a simple criteria of whatever suited me best, each LJ may have different opinions which suit their circumstances.
I needed to retain my passenger car as a family transport vehicle at all times. I did not want or need a pickup truck, they are usually driven empty anyway, litter spews out of the bed along the road, and they are dangerous in wet and frozen conditions because an empty pickup truck loses traction with no weight over the back axle.
An SUV, a cross between a car and a closed in pickup retaining the ride height of a truck may have been an answer for me, but fiddling around moving seats and then finding some items would not fit in the "luggage" space, it would mean I'd have to compromise.
The purchase of a small sheet goods trailer seemed to be the perfect answer for me. Use it only when you need it. Simple to hitch/unhitch, no reconfiguration of the passenger vehicle required. It requires only a small parking area and can also be used as w wood storage place, thus you don't need to unload a truck/SUV if you don't need to.
This systems suits me best, naturally it may not be for everyone.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

@murch I love downtown Raleigh,NC which is not like when I lived in D.C. but there are still allot of stop lights and what not that lower the MPG when I am running around. With that said I have a 100 year old house that I am always putting lumber in the back of my truck for and I have a 21foot boat that I pull with the truck. If I don't have to drive my truck I will take my wife's BMW, that gets about 30mpg.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Roger,
My little ego, er ugh, Toyota pickup truck normally has a shell on allowing it to double as a semi-SUV and as an open bed truck on an as-needed basis. No littering the highway here.

I sure understand what you are saying, and personally hate being on the bike behind an open bed truck when this happens, and it happens a lot.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Roger todays SUVs are very simple you just push a button and all or part of the seats will go down flat, if used as a car the back seats adjust for how far back or close you want to be they also recline, you have air and heat both overhead and on the floor in the back, backup camera, phone and a trailer hitch.
It's a mater of choice that is why we are all different.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a ford explorer - I have put up to 200 bdft into the back or 8 cut sheets of 3/4" ply - I have them rough cut at the place I buy it or I have it delivered. The thing have a V6 and didn't balk at the load. I get 22mpg highway, 16mpg city, hauling wood - 14.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

agallant, I wouldn't spend too much time defending yourself to *murch*. After all, this is a guy who worries about his masculinity, yet he comes from and lives in a country where the guys wear skirts at every opportunity/holiday.

I have nothing against Irish women (born females), I have spent the last +25yr living with one. But dudes in skirts? Do they also ride Cushman 50 Series Step Through Scooters because they don't have to straddle?









AND JUST HOW WOULD YOU CARRY LUMBER ON THESE THINGS?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Chevy 2500HD fits everything. Lexus LX470 fits nothing. I'd like a Suburban with the entire rear interior LineX'd.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

hell, I can't put a 4×8 sheet of plywood flat in my "truck" anymore.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

In Texas just about everyone has a truck, seems like folks got a truck as an upgrade from the horse and wagon. I think it is a symbol out of pioneers in the west, the truck fills that "Jack of all trades" around the property. 
Truck can be confusing at times as you have many different vehicles designated as trucks - Pickups, SUV's, Minivans etc - Tractor trailer rigs are not actually trucks. Trucks have highway laws which seem ridiculous because either they don't make sense or the rules are totally ignored. On a highway sign you might see "Trucks keep to nearside lane except when overtaking" !!!! Does that mean a PU or SUV, Minivan must not be in the outside lane except when overtaking?


> ?


 It does not mention *tractor trailer* rigs - 10 wheeler s. Also what about tax and insurance designation?


> ? IS an SUV or Minivan (trucks) a farm vehicle


 - it's not designated as a personal passenger vehicle is it? All very confusing.!!!!!!!!!!

My perfect dream lumber transport would be an old fashioned canal barge slowly moving up/down a country canal while relaxing and enjoying the fresh air and countryside. Drift in to the downstream lumber dock, load the cargo and set off for an evening cruise back to my Shop.
OK ok, it's just a dream …. but wouldn't it be nice?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Rex, I knew a guy in winchester, VA that was a timberframer by profession. He had a converted Hummer H1 with a Tommylift and a boom winch. He would winch these giant timbers up and over the side and you could hear the wheels auto-inflate due to the shift in pressure. It was a pretty remarkable thing and made my big Texas truck seem a bit small.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I find this website to be very helpful for questions like this.

It has LOTS of dimensions, including interior and cargo, for many/most cars.

It told me what I already know: that a 4×8 sheet will NOT fit in my Subaru. I'm eyeballing a Harbor Freight folding 4×8 trailer … at some point.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Al*:

You SURE it was the Central Tire Inflation System you were hearing, and not the car owner either making a mess in his pants or just taking a DEEP breath ?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I tried to sell the virtues of a larger truck to my very liberal and environmentally conscious fiance'










I am currently in the market for a small hybrid.

Damn environment.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@Mike: those Cushmans were pretty neat in their day. Lots of newspapers got delivered with them,among other things. Can't say as I ever saw anyone hauling logs/lumber on one 
I think what Roger(Rex) said …whatever suits you is what you should use.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with Howie. That lifted F750 suits me. Are you reading this, honey?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Being of Scotch and Welsh ancestry - I don't wear kilts, but I do have a lot of respect for people that throw telephone poles for a past time - caber tossing. Gives credence to trusting someone as far as you can throw them.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@dbray45: This would lead to a lot of credence to the old adage…don't argue with a guy that throws telephone poles for a pastime!!!!!!!(okay so I made it up)


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have watched some of the scottish games - off topic, sorry. If they want to wear kilts, they can wear kilts.


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

I spent the spring living in England. Damn, it was cold. It'd be colder still in Scotland, and colder yet in a skirt. I believe the Scots wear kilts just to show how tough they are.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice truck Bertha that is some nice set of wheels.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Another solution would be to just say no to plywood…lol

Serioulsy, if your buying from the big box stores, they will normally make a few cuts for free on their panel saw. It is a good way to break down materials. If your doing high volume stuff, then I like the idea of getting a pickup or a trailer.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I bought a Ford E150 cargo van last december and I like it better than my utility trailer cause I usually drive 60+ miles to go to the lumberyard. I frequently stay overnight in town when I do and don't particularly feel comfortable leaving $1000+ of fine hardwoord in the back of a utility trailer overnite.

Have you ever had a load of fine lumber get soaked in a quick drive-thru rainstorm? 400+ bd ft of oak that gets soaked and then a hot 95 degree sun comes out will persuede it to warp. Don't ask how I know this…
I can also easily fit 4×8 sheets of ply and plenty of 10ft long boards.
Comes in real handy when delivering finished projects and going to craft shows. There is no SUV out there that can fit all I can put in the E150.
I also have a SUV that I previously hauled my trailer with but it doesn't even remember the trailer anymore…

No matter how good I seem to cover it with plastic tarps and strap it down they seem to flap when driving down the interstate for 60+ miles, and if it rains the water will find a way to get in. This doesn't matter as much if it is only plywood.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

My wife has a Rav4, which I frequently employ for shlepping lumber, ply, and tools. It won't fit a 4×8 sheet, but it will fit 4×4 sheets (not perfectly flat but slightly tilted), and 2×8 sheets if I put the front passenger seat down. This way I can always ask the plywood supplier to cut in half depending on my needs and it fits. The one time I've needed full sheets were for subfloor, and it was a large enough purchase to justify a $30 rental from the big box store.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not that old (40) but I can remember in highschool when you could buy a new Ford F150 for less than $10,000. When I was truck shopping, I went into the Ford dealership and declared that I was looking for a new non-dually F350 crewcab diesel with the long bed. Blue or black without the roof lights. Simple enough. I literally thought he was joking when he came back with the price.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

These are to haul very short lumber.

http://autos.sympatico.ca/did-you-know/8879/honey-i-shrunk-the-car-our-favourite-micro-machines/2


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Al, i guess I am that old. I almost ordered a dodge 1/2 ton right out of high school. extended cab, 4 speed heavy duty. $4800. As far as that F750. I keep telling my wife its not for sale. I don't know why she keeps posting it as such?


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 yukon xl same as ryno, I put down a tarp and it holds a 4×8 sheet with no problem. Fill that bad boy up!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hoots Mon dbray45, you have broken a cardinal rule. Scottish people hate being referred to as "Scotch" - that's a drink! You must call them "Scots" if you want to stay their friends.
Irish are known as "Micks", Welsh are known as "Taffies". Scots are sometimes called "Jocks".
So that leaves the English, you just call them Sir. lol


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Roger, what happened to "Limey?"

*;-)*


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

H-Mike - We wouldn't be known for kilt-wearing. Thats a Scottish thing. Different country.
GMman - not sure what your implying with the pics, are you in one of them? *;-)*


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Whatever you say murch…
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Irish_Army_Pipe_Band.jpg 
Doesn't it get a bit claustrophobic in that closet? ;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Mike. Limey is a term for British sailors of the past when they were required to eat limes to keep scurvy away.
Another term "pommy" I THINK? comes from the brits love of potatoes "Pommes de terre" in French - Fruit of the Earth.
Irish are also known as "Spud" because of their love of the potato.

One theory of why the Scots wear kilts is that due to the amounts if oats and Haggis they eat, pulling off trousers when the time comes can be a timing disaster.

Oh, and the Scots call trousers "Breeks"


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Being ex US Navy myself, you can understand my tilt on Limey. *;-)*

BTW, Everyone got distracted talking about the Scots. I specifically referred to the *Irish dudes wearing skirts* which they did/do. More specifically Saffron Kilts. 










Regimental Drum Major of the Royal Irish Rangers in saffron kilt and wearing the caubeen, traditional headgear of Irish troops. The "royal" of course indicating that this, like the "Royal Irish Regiment" is a regiment of the British army and NOT of the IDF (Irish Defence Forces)


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes and the Queen is the Queen of Scotland and Charles is the Prince of Wales. Its all good!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting stuff Mike.

dbray45: The Prince of Wales title is always given to the heir to the Crown. The PoW's motto is "Ich Dien" meaning "I Serve" - he shares it with waiters in restaurants.
In the French court the name "Daphine" was given to the French heir. Ponce in French has a completely different meaning in English!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

U-haul rents trailers for $20 a day (local) and up. It is hard to justify storing a trailer for that. I can haul a lot of stuff in 24 hours. They buy the new tires and everything. Then again I do store a 16 ft trailer. what can I say?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i think all you guys have a bunch a wennie machines…i can drive my full 10 hp lawn mower with a trailer on back and haul all i want to…and folks know when they see my rig coming…they know ive got a set mike….who would balk at a man and his mower…..LOL…...just had too…....why some folks like to brag about what they drive and what they paid for it…must mean they sitting on a small pair…LOL…...just had too…...i like the old days…i still drive my 1980 chevy Cheyenne that was 2000 bucks when i bought it…its 350 4 barrell burns gas just as proud as the new ones…...wow look at them numbers…what would i do with the other 48,000…i can get 8 folks in the bed pretty easy..put some bus seats in there back to back…and were stylin…put your feet up on the side….oh and all while i have my trailer hooked to it loaded with lumber…so wow…i can do both…....haha..aint it grand to have the non shop talk again…grizz


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ahhh!

But-- if you have a 2005 Ford Explorer, Uhaul will not rent you a trailer due to a lawsuit. Tried, been there, done that.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a Pontiac Vibe (Toyota Matrix). With the seats folded down I cannot being home plywood, but I've brought home a Ridgid Drill, Press and Ridgid Band saw. 8ft long lumber, and it can hold 14 bags of mulch and a ton of sod. For me, I traded in my F150 in 2004 when gas hit $1.75/gallon and have not missed it since. I paid it off in 2 yrs, with 19K miles on it and I have driven it for yrs, and it now has 86k miles on it, and over the years I have had much more $$ to spend on "fun" things, other than gas and car payments.

Just my 2 cents.

Best of luck.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Lots of good answers depicting a good variety of of LJs needs and solutions.
When I posted to this thread, my answers were unique to my set of needs and wants as of this time, but it got me thinking about how I ever managed in the past. So how did we do things before???

I purchased in 1981 a new Chevy Caprice Station wagon. I can remember rockin up to Handy Dan's or Payless Cashways and loading that sucker up to the gills with half the store. There was nothing in the tools and materials they sold that I could not fit in the Chevy, and if I got extra long lengths, then just open the rear window or drop the tailgate and run a red flag - no problem. In fact I turned a 1350 Sq Ft home into 2800 Sq fit with my Chevy Caprice doing all the hauling. That Caprice was some sure versatile transportation for everything.
Even as good as it was I never quite got over the feeling that some ways I had lost out when I bought it, because I traded my 1969 Chevy Impala Station Wagon for it - which was some compromise. Man, that old Impala Wagon could hold much more, could eat the Caprice plus half a lumber yard and six passengers ….well, as I remember it.
Of couse these Chevy Wagons had good and bad things about them as to today's standards: They were heavy on gas - but a couple of $ of gas could let you ride for a week. It was pretty impossible to "lose" your vehicle as it looked quite different from all other vehicles and had a different shape of its own. You also had to be careful when parking at the Big Box stores - failing to stop a foot or so from their building could risk hitting the wall and knocking down the building. If you were unlucky enough to hit the building, the best thing was to reverse out and hi tail it, after all you had no vehicle damage to give you away.

Can't wait for the next new vehicle models to show up. I heard that the manufacturers are all going to make the exact same shaped models with no brand name on them, but as an aftermarket sale, you can purchase a name and model badge of your choice or financial situation. Just think, the same vehicle with choices of being a lowly Chevy or Toyota, Mercedes. Rolls. Kia, Tata or VW - your vehicle brand badge will define your choice. WOW….... Of course there is a wide variance in the prices of the badges. LOL


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Murch; you ?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

HorizontalMike, I can spot a HG rack a mile away. Do you still fly? Its been 2 years since I've been up. I plan on getting back up fefore Fall. I can't wait.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I can fit a sh** load of stuff in my Tahoe,but sheet goods go in the trailer


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

What I would be able to get into an SUV would depend upon a few things:
1.) have I taken a shower, lately?
2.) what area of town am I in?
3.) have I been drinking?
4.) did I bring cash?
5.) how 'desperate' am I?
(and on a cleaner note…)
6.) is anyone looking?
7.) is said item bolted/chained/tied down?
8.) am I going to need to make more than one trip:
9.) etc…

Oh, wait! I don't have an SUV! 
I drive a loaded Ford F150 extended cab! I can put anything in the back that doesn't blow/fall out as I am gravel-slingin' out of sight! 
There are down sides to my truck, however… 
1.) it is exactly 3.5" too long to fit into my garage.
2.) hmmm… number 2… number 2… nope, that's all I've got.
Get's 25 to 30mpg and will rachet those Jags/Lexi/Audi/BMWs scooters into a tail spin. (Hey! They should hangup/quit texting/stable that coffee cup until the next light and get out of my way! Right?)

The trailer idea is nice (and that is a sa-weeet looking "Big Tex"). However, 97.5 out of 100 trailers I see around here are loaded down with mowers, edgers and blowers and not one of the fifteen people in the truck speak English. That's just an observation. I'm just sayin'.

Oh… on a final note… I DO OWN AND HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO WEAR MY KILT!
LOCH-AYE!

Later, Gators.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Wiggy.
A kilt is a great thing to own, especially if you have a Scots or Irish heritage and have the clan tartan.
Highland formal dress is extremely elegant and stands out from a sea of "suits". - Aye, a Bonnie sight to behold.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Rance,
I gave up HG back in the late 90s when I went back for my PhD. Not enough time and as you know, sail cloth has a finite shelf life. I had a good decade+ of flying and made centerfold of HG magazine back in Oct '88 when we had our regional comps in Uvalde, TX. I caught a great self-portrait at ~3,000ft of the Uvalde Airport with a gaggle of kites lined up at the end of the runway ready to be towed along with a nice shadow of a huge cloud street that I was working. Great time and memories.

If you have PowerPoint on your machine, click on my Owens Valley Hang Gliding link about halfway down this page.


----------



## SchottFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

Not much more than my five kids and gear fit in my suburban. I either utilize the roof rack or borrow my father-in-law's trailer. I couldn't even fit the christmas tree inside the truck last year.


----------



## BRD (Apr 17, 2013)

Acadia - will fit 4×8 plywood. Only gets combined 16mpg. 30mpg?


> ?


?


> ?


?????


----------

